# Kobo Readers - Free + Bargain Books



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

Since it seems to be so hard to find a site dedicated to all things Kobo, I've gone and made one finally.

I found everything always seems to be for Kindle so why not...

http://epubdeals.com

There's a Facebook Page here too that you can Like: https://www.facebook.com/EPubDeals


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Adam, I'm moving this to the 'other ereaders' area as it's not likely to be of interest to _most_ of our membership -- but those who have Kobo readers do check things out there.

The usual promotional rules -- 7 days for a bump, only one thread, etc -- still apply even though it's outside the Bazaar.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks will check it out. Got the mini when it was on sale.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Just went to check out that site and it is no longer there.


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> Just went to check out that site and it is no longer there.


Yep, I decided to close it down the other day. It was fun while it lasted but unfortunately it wasn't earning out enough for me.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

AdamGeen said:


> Yep, I decided to close it down the other day. It was fun while it lasted but unfortunately it wasn't earning out enough for me.


I understand that one completely.


----------

